# Ezy Brew Fresh Wort



## iluvbeer (20/10/07)

Has anyone brewed one of these Ezy brew fresh wort kits as i am considering buying one , but not sure if they are worth the money. If so, any suggestions on if it needs extra malt , hopps ect. :beer:


----------



## Linz (20/10/07)

If any thing they need more water to make it to 20 litres to fill a keg, like most of the fresh wort packs....


----------



## iluvbeer (21/10/07)

They must be good as it will cost about $2lt. I think you have to maake up the volume to 20lt anyway as they are 15lt packs. Im just trying differant things, never know what you come up with.


----------



## HKS (21/10/07)

iluvbeer said:


> Has anyone brewed one of these Ezy brew fresh wort kits as i am considering buying one , but not sure if they are worth the money. If so, any suggestions on if it needs extra malt , hopps ect. :beer:




Haven't tried the Ezy brew fresh worts but I'm about to put down an NNL fresh wort, i'll let you know how it turns out. I have been informed from a very reliable source they are the best fresh wort kits around.


----------



## iluvbeer (21/10/07)

HKS said:


> Haven't tried the Ezy brew fresh worts but I'm about to put down an NNL fresh wort, i'll let you know how it turns out. I have been informed from a very reliable source they are the best fresh wort kits around.




That would be great if you let me know, i am very interested in doing one myself. I havnt heard any bad reports of them so that must be a good thing.
:beer:


----------



## yoey (23/11/07)

HKS said:


> Haven't tried the Ezy brew fresh worts but I'm about to put down an NNL fresh wort, i'll let you know how it turns out. I have been informed from a very reliable source they are the best fresh wort kits around.



How did the brew go?


----------



## Linz (23/11/07)

iluvbeer said:


> I havnt heard any bad reports of them so that must be a good thing.
> :beer:




Never heard a bad word about 'ANY' of the Fresh Wort Kits......


----------



## Thunderlips (24/11/07)

Linz said:


> Never heard a bad word about 'ANY' of the Fresh Wort Kits......


The only fresh wort I've tried are those from ESB and I love em.
I'd love to try some from ND Brewing but nobody down my way seems to have them 
They both seem to be done by St. Peters Brewery.
Not sure where the Ezy Brew wort is from though.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (24/11/07)

The only fresh wort I've tried are those from ESB and I love em.
I'd love to try some from ND Brewing but nobody down my way seems to have them 
They both seem to be done by St. Peters Brewery.
Not sure where the Ezy Brew wort is from though.

Thunderlips !
Proud to say EzyBrew is brewed at my Brewery in Bankstown Sydney.  
We hope to have our kits available in Vic & SA very soon.
more info here www.homebrewworld.com

Garry
HBW


----------



## Thunderlips (24/11/07)

homebrewworld.com said:


> We hope to have our kits available in Vic & SA very soon.
> more info here www.homebrewworld.com


Great!
I love fresh wort.
Will definitely be buying if I can get them close by.


----------



## crozdog (26/11/07)

Thunderlips said:


> Great!
> I love fresh wort.
> Will definitely be buying if I can get them close by.



Ezy Brew fresh wort kits are available on ebay too


----------



## yoey (28/11/07)

I'm about to put two of these to the test (Australian Premium Draught and American Pale Ale). 

I picked them up from the homebrewworld website which currently has a Christmas Special (free delivery and a copy of Beer & Brewer Mag).

The wort comes with a non-branded yeast package stamped "Ale 514 Dry Yeast". Should I use this yeast or would I be better off using something else?

Cheers,
yoey


----------



## yoey (28/11/07)

A few more questions ....

What temperature should the wort be when pitching the yeast? Should it be within the recommended fermentation temperature range or is there an optimum temp.

Is it best to sprinkle the yeast onto the wort or should I use a starter kit? If a starter kit is it best to use water or wort?


----------



## yoey (28/11/07)

* Bump *

Any suggestions - I plan on starting the fermentation tomorrow...


----------



## bigfridge (28/11/07)

yoey said:


> * Bump *
> 
> Any suggestions - I plan on starting the fermentation tomorrow...



Probably should ask where you bought it from as they should know their product best.


----------



## Linz (29/11/07)

yoey,

*"Ale 514 Dry Yeast". Should I use this"*
Have you got another yeast?? SO4, US05?? otherwise its fine
*
"What temperature should the wort be when pitching the yeast?"*
YOU havent tried too hard have you!?!?!

Right here http://www.homebrewworld.com/ under 'brewing tips' and scroll down to "FERMENTATION"

*
"Is it best to sprinkle the yeast onto the wort or should I use a starter kit? If a starter kit is it best to use water or wort?"*
Don't get too far ahead of yourself....just sprinkle for now and brew a few more and learn whats happening and get a firm understanding of it; then take the leap for fancy yeasts and starters


----------



## yoey (29/11/07)

Linz said:


> yoey,
> 
> *"Ale 514 Dry Yeast". Should I use this"*
> Have you got another yeast?? SO4, US05?? otherwise its fine
> ...



Thanks Linz,

I appreciate the help and good advice. 

I will try harder next time... I was caught up in the online store section of homeworlds website and couldn't find the ' brewing tips' link (useability issue?). Now I have it I should be right. Thanks 

yoey


----------



## yoey (11/12/07)

Tonight I kegged my first two homebrews using Ezy Brew fresh wort. The first was an American Pale Ale which I brewed using Safale US-05 and the second an Aussie Premium Draught using the Ale Yeast 514 supplied with the wort. 

I force carbed them using Ross's suggested method for first timers (300kpa and shake for 30s, wait 10 mins, release pressure then reset gas to 70kpa and continue to shake until can't hear any more bubbles). 

Both beers are, in my opinion, sensational and I would recommend the Ezy Brew wort to anyone looking at using commercial fresh wort.

I'd like to thank Garry from HomBrewWorld for answering my emails and pointing me in the right direction. I would also like to thank Linz for taking the time to answer my questions with this one here on the forum.

To answer the original question started in this thread by iluvbeer... 

Yes I have brewed a couple and IMHO they are worth every cent. I don't believe they need any additions (other than water & yeast). I am certainly not a beer judge but I know what I like and I like these. They are very well balanced in flavour, clear and have great head retention.

I'd love to get into all grain but I don't see me getting the time - to me I think this is the next best thing...

BTW I have no affiliation with HomeBrewWorld (other than being one of their happy customers)!!!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (11/12/07)

Yoey
Glad all turned out well for you with your brew.
I am very pleased your happy with EzyBrew.

Keep an eye out for a NEW style in the new year, you will love this one !

Cheers
Garry
HBW


----------



## lagers44 (20/3/08)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Yoey
> Glad all turned out well for you with your brew.
> I am very pleased your happy with EzyBrew.
> 
> ...



Hey Garry , we're well into the new year but i still only see 2 EzyBrew packs.........might the other one be a Chiswick Bitter by chance ? :lol:


----------



## kabooby (20/3/08)

Good call Lagers :lol:


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (20/3/08)

Does anyone know if there are any fresh wort kits available on the Goldcoast or Brizzy? The guy at Burleigh used to have them but I dont think they were very popular.


----------



## mattemmo (20/3/08)

I havn't tried them but I know they stock them at the Enoggera Brewers Choice store, I was checkin out their website and they have stores on the southside that may be a bit closer for you? Let us know how they turn out if you do one, would be keen to give it a go...

Cheers,
matt


----------



## lagers44 (20/3/08)

AlwayzLoozeCount said:


> Does anyone know if there are any fresh wort kits available on the Goldcoast or Brizzy? The guy at Burleigh used to have them but I dont think they were very popular.




Hey AlwayzLoozeCount , you can check out Homebrewworld as they do courier thier stuff though you have to check out at what price.


----------



## microbe (20/3/08)

I've seen them at Brewer's Choice Jimboomba (IIRC) and just yesterday at Mike's Homebrew in Beenleigh. I'm sure they won't be the only two stockists but it's all I've seen (yet).

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Tyred (20/3/08)

It would be easiest to call the nearest Brewers Choice to you and see if they have any in stock. You could also find out what style (wheat, stout, etc) they have in stock at the moment. Saves you a trip and you can find out what is available. Enogerra had them last time I was there but that was a few months ago. I can't see any reason why they would stop stocking them

I modded a wheat to a wit style and it turned out very nice.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/10/08)

I just bottled the Ezybrew LCPA 5 litre fresh wort made it to 20 litres and pitched the s05 yeast I had in a bottle in the fridge.
Had a taste along the way and it has a slight taste like a musk stick. Does anyone know what the musk stick flavour is from. 
It fermented at 17 degrees and had an fg of 1006.

Thanks Brad


----------



## BEC26 (12/10/08)

one lhbs in my area has these for $32 each the other $45.

one's a bargain.

C'mon payday


----------



## Barramundi (12/10/08)

Thunderlips said:


> The only fresh wort I've tried are those from ESB and I love em.
> I'd love to try some from ND Brewing but nobody down my way seems to have them
> They both seem to be done by St. Peters Brewery.
> Not sure where the Ezy Brew wort is from though.




thunder , the ESB wort kit and the ND brewing are one in the same , ND took over the business ,you wont find the ESB ones around too much now and if you do they will be a bit old hence the reason theyre both made in the same place , dunno who is actually makin them now as gerard is in warnambool ...

drop me a msg thunder , think i still have a bottle or two kickin about from a ND brewing wort kit that i made ..


----------

